# Metal Gear Solid 5 - The Phantom Pain Steam Code



## TTobsen (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


zum Verkauf steht ein Steam Code für das Spiel Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain.
Es handelt sich hierbei im Speziellen um einen nVidia Promo Code, den ich zum Kauf meiner GTX 960 dazubekommen habe.
Der Code ist über die nVidia Promotion Seite einzulösen, auf der sich ebenfalls ins Steam Konto einzuloggen ist. Habt ihr dies getan und den Code eingegeben, erscheint das Spiel in eurer Steam Bibliothek.

Preis für den Code: 33,00€

Der Code wird euch mitgeteilt, sobald das Geld per PayPal oder Banküberweisung beglichen wurde. Die Daten hierfür erhaltet ihr ebenfalls, sofern ihr den Code haben möchtet. Bei PayPal versende ich den Code sofort, sobald die Zahlung in meinem Konto vermerkt ist, bei Banküberweisung müsst ihr 1 Werktag einplanen, bis das Geld bei mir angekommen ist.

Viel Spaß schon einmal mit dem Code 


Gruß Tobi


----------

